# Looking for a place to tent camp that has nice Bathrooms!!!



## GSUeagle73 (Mar 4, 2009)

So, my girlfriend has talked her best friend into camping with us and some of our friends.  She is, well lets just say high maintenance,  and she "needs" a pristine  bathroom as to not drive me and others, but mainly me, crazy!..........Now, here is the question.  Does anyone know of a place that meets this description?  We are hoping to go to either north Georgia or into Tennessee, but not more than an hour or so.....I would greatly appreciate any information that anyone is willing to give.....Thanks for reading and i'm sorry that it was such a long post!!!


----------



## Tank1202 (Mar 4, 2009)

You could try Cloudland Canyon State Park. Most state parks have newer bathroom. But I will admit its been a few years since I've been. Good luck, an adult beverage or two might help out.


----------



## KDarsey (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree, the State Parks would be your best bet, but none will probably be good enough for her.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 5, 2009)

GSUeagle73 said:


> So, my girlfriend has talked her best friend into camping with us and some of our friends.  She is, well lets just say high maintenance,  and she "needs" a pristine  bathroom as to not drive me and others, but mainly me, crazy!..........Now, here is the question.  Does anyone know of a place that meets this description?  We are hoping to go to either north Georgia or into Tennessee, but not more than an hour or so.....I would greatly appreciate any information that anyone is willing to give.....Thanks for reading and i'm sorry that it was such a long post!!!




Hey buddy! Hope you've been well!  There is a Campground in Tennessee  that is a pretty close drive. It is called Gee Creek Campground and is right on the Hiwassee River and only about 1/2 mile off of Hwy 411.  Once you cross the river on 411 heading north, go to second road and turn right. It will take you right by it.  There are some hiking trails and you can fish right there as well. There is a cave that you can explore and some other stuff as well.  If you still got my numnber, give me a shout and I can tell ya more!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 5, 2009)

Allatoona Landing off HWY 41 has showers and very clean
bathrooms....
My daughter and son in law take their camper up several times
each year, but they also have lots of places for tents as well...
Right on the lake with good fishing swimming areas...


----------



## pimpincjh123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Allatoona Landing off HWY 41 is clean and its really nice for fishing


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 5, 2009)

the backyard , just in case she leaves something she needed


----------



## Razorback (Mar 5, 2009)

BTDTHTTS
Been There Done That Have The T-Shirt

We car camped, rented a boat, fished & slide down the rocks on the upper creek section while on a 3 night trip.  BUT she had to have her porcelain & showers.  It worked for us but she hates to sleep on the ground.  Now we have a queen size air mattress.

Moccasin State Park.

Its located at the north end of Lake Burton.  At the lake you have car camping, porcelain & showers.  Go across the road & up the creek  & you have primitive camping.  Big plus since your avatar shows you w/ a fish there is a stream you can fish in but only on certain sections.

Razor


----------



## Yankee in GA (Mar 10, 2009)

+1 for Allatoona Landing.  I keep my boat there in dry storage so I camp there a lot and the facilities are very clean.  My girlfriend is picky as well so whenever I want to take her camping, I've got to make sure there are decent facilites.  One time we were out primitive camping at Sarah's creek and I drove her 15 miles into town so she could use the restroom.


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think that because of the weather that is coming in, we are talking about going south.  So I guess the same question except where south of atlanta?


----------



## Trucksr4girls (Mar 10, 2009)

Yankee in GA said:


> +1 for Allatoona Landing.  I keep my boat there in dry storage so I camp there a lot and the facilities are very clean.  My girlfriend is picky as well so whenever I want to take her camping, I've got to make sure there are decent facilites.  One time we were out primitive camping at Sarah's creek and I drove her 15 miles into town so she could use the restroom.



Sarah's Creek is one of my favorite places to camp but I don't need to drive 15 miles for the bathroom


----------



## whitworth (Mar 26, 2009)

*I've camped at state parks in North Georgia*

I've used a few showers there when the regular season opened.  Check with Georgia state parks.  They might have a newer facility at one of the parks, now.

After long hikes, I thought I was in Rolls Royce country when I found those showers.  But then again, I'm not "high maintenance."


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 26, 2009)

Well this might be a little more crowded together than most tent campers are looking for, but I suppose the main attraction is the activities in the park.

But if you go to the camppground at Stone Mountain, they have restrooms like the Taj Mahal.  At least the time we went several years back.


----------



## THE JUDGE (Apr 9, 2009)

woodring branch carterslake is my fav. very clean


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Apr 11, 2009)

Lake eufala al.


----------



## hoochfisher (May 9, 2009)

come on man! bring her back to earth and teach her to rough it!

on a serious note, you could try unicoi SP outside helen.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2009)

GSUeagle73 said:


> Thanks guys, I think that because of the weather that is coming in, we are talking about going south.  So I guess the same question except where south of atlanta?



Hamburg State Park, in Washington Co. one of the nicest cleanest parks in the state, good fishing, nature trails, boat rental etc.


----------



## T_Fish (May 9, 2009)

hooked on quack said:


> hamburg state park, in washington co. One of the nicest cleanest parks in the state, good fishing, nature trails, boat rental etc.


 

x2  i been there myself


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (May 10, 2009)

Lake Russell St. Park & WMA in Mt. Airy (Habersham County) Also has designated swimming area on lake.

But camping not open until Memorial Day


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 10, 2009)

GSUeagle73 said:


> Thanks guys, I think that because of the weather that is coming in, we are talking about going south.  So I guess the same question except where south of atlanta?



Indian Springs south of Atlanta right off I 75...
Yes they have restrooms and heck take her a porta potti


----------



## Jranger (May 10, 2009)

T_Fish said:


> x2  i been there myself



X3, probably the nicest facilities I have ever seen in a state park. The campsites and whole area was outstanding. The only thing missing was "Tucks chicken"


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 10, 2009)

*pw'ed?*



GSUeagle73 said:


> So, my girlfriend has talked her best friend into camping with us and some of our friends.  She is, well lets just say high maintenance,  and she "needs" a pristine  bathroom as to not drive me and others, but mainly me, crazy!..........Now, here is the question.  Does anyone know of a place that meets this description?  We are hoping to go to either north Georgia or into Tennessee, but not more than an hour or so.....I would greatly appreciate any information that anyone is willing to give.....Thanks for reading and i'm sorry that it was such a long post!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (May 10, 2009)

dames ferry park at lake juliette in monroe county


----------

